#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Ярославский буддийский центр

## Борис Гречин

В Ярославле уже почти два года работает центр "Сангъе Чхо Линг" линии гелугпа, небольшой, но стабильный. К другим традициям мы относимся терпимо и с уважением. Сейчас мы как раз проводим лекции для начинающих. Адрес нашего сайта - www.sangye.narod.ru. Добро пожаловать! Борис Гречин (геньен Шенпа)

----------


## Топпер

Молодцы.  В глубине России быть буддистом ИМХО в два раза тяжелее, чем в столицах. Поэтому тем более приятно видеть сложившуюся общину.

Сайт сделан грамотно и понятно. Единственно, что хорошо бы фотогалерею добавить, пусть даже совсем небольшую.

И ещё немного удивила фраза со станицы "Наши учителя"



> Б.С. Гречин придерживается обетов геньена (буддийского послушника), но при этом является мирянином


Обеты геньена - это же обеты мирянина. Почему переведено, как "послушник"?

----------


## Юрий К.

Заглянул на сайт. Молодцы-то молодцы, но все-таки удивительно видеть катехизис в качестве часто задаваемых вопросов и одну художественную литературу в библиотеке.




> Катехи́зис или катихи́зис (греч. Κατήχησις — поучение, наставление) — официальный вероисповедный документ какой-либо конфессии, огласительное наставление, книга, содержащая основные положения христианского вероучения, часто изложенные в виде вопросов и ответов. Катехизация – экзамен по катехизису. Катехизис содержит ответы на наиболее типичные богословские вопросы и начальное богословское образование перед крещением.


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Катехизис

Это все-таки христианский термин, а не просто старомодное слово.

----------


## Топпер

На мой взгляд это неплохо. Если термин адекватно понимается, почему его не применить? Мы же говорим "монах", а не "бхиккху", "медитация", а не "бхавана" и т.п.

----------


## Huandi

> "медитация", а не "бхавана"


Вообще ничего общего между этими терминами нет

----------


## Игорь Канунников

Столько анектодов про ламу Оле на одном сайте еще ни у кого не видел. Видать больная тема там в Ярославле.

----------


## Юрий К.

> На мой взгляд это неплохо. Если термин адекватно понимается, почему его не применить? Мы же говорим "монах", а не "бхиккху", "медитация", а не "бхавана" и т.п.


Аргумент понятен, но пример с монахом, имхо, не удачен. Что взять за основу адекватного понимания? Если Вики (под рукой оказалась, Даля или Ожегова не стал искать), то катехизис – это христианский термин, а монах - межконфессиональный. 



> Институт монашества характерен для различных направлений христианства, индуизма и буддизма


http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Монах

Для меня просто напряг на буддийском сайте видеть такой христианский термин как обозначение часто задаваемых вопросов по буддизму, глаза немножко режет.

Хотя, наверное, это примерно такой же напряг как и буддист в Ярославле или, скажем, во Владимире, Суздале, Ростове Великом и далее везде по золотому кольцу.

Но это знамение времени. Вперед ребята!

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Суть буддизма – в очищении себя от зла и греха


Так вы определитесь все-таки: Тхеравада или Ваджраяна?!




> Правда ли то, что в буддизме нет Бога?
> 
> Разумеется, это не так.


Кранты!


Друзья мои, вы уж извините, но:

http://www.sangye.narod.ru/library.html
http://zhurnal.lib.ru/g/grechin_b_s/

... мог написать только... м-м-м... немного неадекватный человек...

А уж "анекдоты" (специально кавычу) про Ламу Оле явно тужились-тужились и высасывали из пальца...

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Обеты геньена - это же обеты мирянина. Почему переведено, как "послушник"?


Да уж, а то какая то двусмысленность получается  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Раздел "Катехезис" это вообще нечто.
Кто на вопросы отвечал то? 

"Является ли буддизм религией?

Да, буддизм – это настоящая религия, так как он имеет все элементы религии: свой культ, своё духовенство, свои храмы, свою догматику, свои святыни. Одновременно это – философия, точнее, система взглядов на окружающий мир. Ещё точнее, Учение Будды представляет собой прекрасную методику человеческого нравственного совершенствования. Далай-лама определяет буддизм просто как «здравый смысл»."

Учение Будды - это практическая система для достижения счастья себя и других, нив одном каноническом тексте я не встречал определения Учения Будды как религию.


"В чём, очень кратко, суть буддизма?

Суть буддизма – в очищении себя от зла и греха, в конечном достижении Высшей истины и счастья, в активной сострадании и помощи другим существам, в непредвзятом и трезвом отношении к действительности. Для любого буддиста важны три человеческих качества: это сострадание, мудрость и мужество. Чтобы узнать больше, читайте книги."

Да про зло и грех круто ребята написал а про высшую истину прям из работ "эзотериков". Откуда вязли пр мужество. насколько я помню Ламрим, для достижения состояния Будды необходимо опираться на единство сострадания и мудрости, про мужество ни слова нет  :Smilie: 
Ни книги надо читать, а прежде всего а Учителей слушать  :Smilie: 


"Правда ли то, что в буддизме нет Бога?

Разумеется, это не так. Символ известнейшего буддиста (и одновременно буддолога) России Бидии Дандаровича Дандарона содержит в себе слова «Верую в Бога. Верую божественным откровениям»."

Это вооще пять. Вуерюю в Бога  :Smilie: ))))))) ХА!
Как можно верить того кто не существует.

" В северном буддизме (махаяне) Первоисточник существования носит название Будды Ваджрадхары (также Самантабхадры или Ади-будды)."
Вы б сначала разобрались с вопросом.


" Однако сам Будда Шакьямуни предпочитал не даваться в теологические дискуссии, которые абсолютно бесполезны и даже вредны для труда над очищением своей души. "

Значит "душа" то же есть, и Вы утверждаете что являетесь гелугпинцами  :Smilie: 

"
Кроме того, буддизм отрицает идею бога-творца и бога-мстителя, считая кощунственным приписывать Богу происхождение страдания или наказания человечества. Наши страдания, как правило, являются следствиями наших же поступков."

Ага "бога-творца" значит нет а "БОГ" есть? Вообще то в теистических религиях и в общепринятом для России смысле слово Бог означает именно бог-творец.




"Правда ли то, что нирвана – это «смерть духа»?

И это неверно. Слово «нирвана» на самом деле можно перевести как «прекращение», но только это – «прекращение греха» и «смерть зла». Мы предпочитаем использовать слово Пробуждение. Интересно то, что русский глагол «будить» имеет тот же исторический корень, что и санскритское слово «Буддха» – Пробуждённый."

"Нирвана - прекращение греха", круто  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Столько анектодов про ламу Оле на одном сайте еще ни у кого не видел. Видать больная тема там в Ярославле.


Еслиб только в Ярославле  :Wink:

----------


## Dondhup

Чем анектоды по ламу Оле сочинять лучше на свой ум посмотреть  :Smilie:

----------

Читтадхаммо (25.02.2009)

----------


## ullu

Да уж...анекдоты просто безобразие.

----------


## Dondhup

Мой первый Учитель рассказывал историю о монахе, который любил сочинять смешные стишки о других монахах. Как то этот монах шел через лес с товарищем и вдруг упал на землю и стал превращаться в змею, превратился и уполз. Отказывется среди монахов монастыря, о которых сочиняли стишки, был Архат....

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.08.2010), Читтадхаммо (25.02.2009)

----------


## Евстигней

интересно, если я обращусь в этот центр, то..?

----------

